# Rear Slide Paranoia



## Jack Hollister (Oct 16, 2008)

Good morning everyone. Is anybody paranoid when sleeping in their slide out? I have to say, I’m just not real comfortable. I have camped 1 weekend so far by myself and all went fine but this weekend the whole family will be going. I had to replace 1 of the clamps on the back of the Outback, (top) clamp. It had a crack. Every time I get on the bed, I cant help but think about nothing being between me and the ground. Now my wife and I will be sleeping on the bed. I haven’t heard anything about the slide outs being unsafe, or any other complaints. I read somewhere that the weight limit was 600 or so lbs. My wife and I are not real big people, I’m 180 and my wife is 120. I guess I’m just being paranoid. Anyone else have this paranoia? Thanks ! !


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

We have never had an issue but I do understand your point. The weight limit should be clearly posted and high.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

The one thing I do, is after every thing has been set up ie.... slide pulled out and secured with the inside latches, stabilizers down and every thing in general etc... at some point I always give the slide bars one last look (top and bottom) to insure that they are locked into place.

Ed


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The weight limit is 750 when deployed so you really should not have an issue. The cracked bracket is/was an installation issue, if they are installed correctly then you should not worry.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Jack Hollister said:


> Good morning everyone. Is anybody paranoid when sleeping in their slide out? I have to say, I'm just not real comfortable. I have camped 1 weekend so far by myself and all went fine but this weekend the whole family will be going. I had to replace 1 of the clamps on the back of the Outback, (top) clamp. It had a crack. Every time I get on the bed, I cant help but think about nothing being between me and the ground. Now my wife and I will be sleeping on the bed. I haven't heard anything about the slide outs being unsafe, or any other complaints. I read somewhere that the weight limit was 600 or so lbs. My wife and I are not real big people, I'm 180 and my wife is 120. I guess I'm just being paranoid. Anyone else have this paranoia? Thanks ! !


Yep..you're over thinking this. The supports will hold a LOT of weight and...er...um...well...other "bouncing around".









Bottom line....don't think about it again, you are perfectly safe. In the 4+ years I've been on this board, nobody has every reported one failing.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

You have several factors helping keep you in the air. You have two clamps, Two rails and the interior rim all keeping you from dropping off the end. I can see one failing without dropping you at all.

As Jim said I've never heard of the rear slide falling out in any of the Outbacks or other brands with rear slide outs.

Have fun camping, let the worries go.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Let's just say we weigh waaaaay more than y'all and we never had an issue.

Mark


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Just like everyone said, don't worry about it.


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

We had another brand camper with an electric slide out similar to the Outbacks, except we had no support brackets, just these cables that ran the slide mechanism. And yes we weigh more than you do. I always had the same fear but I have never heard of one failing. Just remember to bring it in before moving the trailer


----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

I'm not sure if this will help your anxiety or not, but last summer a rogue vehicle careened through our campsite and crashed into the rear area of our 21RS going 45 MPH. One of the back bed supports was sheered completely off and the other badly bent--so that the back was unsupported. The rear slide slumped a just little but did NOT fall off or even _threaten _to fall off--it just slumped slightly. The top inside supports still held the unit in place. We did not test it by getting inside and bouncing around on it without the supports







, but I did get up there (carefully) to remove our bedding and it didn't show any signs of actually falling off, or even sliding out further--it didn't move at all. It was surprisingly stable given the damage. This after the camper frame was bent and sticking out one side and the camper body was completely shoved off the base by about 6 inches! Before towing it off, they just shoved the bed back in. I was pretty impressed. All this to say that your Outback is built of very sturdy stuff. If that slide out didn't fall off with no supports and all that damage, then it's going to be just fine with you and your wife in it at night, supports in place, and the unit in one piece! I'll tell you, after seeing how well the Outback stood up to that crash, I didn't hesitate to buy another one with a rear slide. I'd stop worrying about it and enjoy your Outback to the fullest. Probably easier said than done, but I hope that this helps to ease your fears a bit.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Cj45 said:


> I'm not sure if this will help your anxiety or not, but last summer a rogue vehicle careened through our campsite and crashed into the rear area of our 21RS going 45 MPH. One of the back bed supports was sheered completely off and the other badly bent--so that the back was unsupported. The rear slide slumped a just little but did NOT fall off or even _threaten _to fall off--it just slumped slightly. The top inside supports still held the unit in place. We did not test it by getting inside and bouncing around on it without the supports
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a guy to do this testing for the rest of the members....









Ok, so that problem is solved.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

No worries here. I've had it loaded down with teenagers watchin tv. And thats way more than me & DW. ---Mike


----------



## psychodad (Dec 9, 2008)

Just adding my.02. Agree with everyone on here. Never had a concern. I wanted to make a comment abot Oregon Campers "bouncing around" comment, but I though I should behave myself.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

psychodad said:


> Just adding my.02. Agree with everyone on here. Never had a concern. I wanted to make a comment abot Oregon Campers "bouncing around" comment, but I though I should behave myself.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The rear slides are supported real good compared to any pop up camper and those 2 flimsy aluminum bars


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

No problems here and agree also that they are much stronger than the pop up supports....


----------



## Jack Hollister (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks to everyones replies. Wow, I hope no one was injured in that crash. With all said, I think I will be much more comfortable this weekend. Thanks again!!!


----------

